# Alutech SlopePudel [Review - Erfahrungen - Test]



## TinglTanglTom (17. Februar 2007)

Hier eine kleine zusammenfassung was es über das neue prachtstück aus dem hause ALUTECH zu berichten gibt:





*Verarbeitung*
Über diese kann sich jeder eigentlich durch die bilder selbst ne meinung bilden. es sind tolle schweißnähte die nicht aussehen wie wulstige narben, wie bei den meisten rahmen aus taiwan, sonder es sind schöne glatte schuppennähte, die man auch von nicolai so kennt.




Die Frästeile bieten beste qualität und eine feine optik, was vorallem bei den ausfallenden zu sehen ist. hierbeil handelt es sich um eine passung von 1/100 mm so dass die 2 zapfen formschlüssig in die ausfallenden münden um so mit nur 2 schrauben eine hohe stabilität zu gewärleisten und gewicht zu 
sparen.
Mit der 12mm Schraubachse ist der hinterbau extrem verwindungssteif, was sich bei der ersten probefahrt bemerkbar macht.




*Alles an dem Rahmen ist fürs tricksen und springen optimiert.* 
die brems und schaltzüge sind so verlegbar dass man sie beide links vom kopfrohr bündeln kann um sie in einer kurve zur rechten lenkerseite gehen zu lassen um tailwhips und barspinns ohne kabelsalat zu gewärleisten.

Das oberohr ist extrem tief um nofoot cancans einfacher zu gestallten und mehr bewegungsfreiraum zu geben

Tretlagerhöhe, Lenkwinkel und Federweg sind einstellbar um immer ein optimales fahrwerkssetup für den park oder hometrails zu gewärleisten.

Super stabiles 1.5" steurohr ermöglicht die aufnahme der neuen Totem 1.5 oder auch einer MZ 66. Natürlich sind doppelbrückengabeln auch kein hinderniss

Der Hinterbau ist beim prototyp mit 445 bemessen, wobei es auch max 20mm weniger sein können.
Oberohr 550 und eine sattelrohrhöhe von 420mm sind eine optimale wohlfühlgeometrie die schon bei der wildsau erprobt ist.

*Fahreigenschaften*
Der Eingelenker lässt sich mit einem dämpfer der eine pedalplattform besitzt sehr gut beschleunigen, spricht fein an und bietet mit max 176mm genügen federweg um auch große drops zu überstehen. Ferner ist das fahrwerk mit einer totem sehr ausgewogen.

Wenn man beim Aufbau etwas auf das gewicht achtet schafft man mit dem 4,1kg Rahmen (incl Dämpfer) ein ansehnliches gewicht das zwischen 16 und 17,5 kg anzusiedeln ist ( 17,1 auf foto) 




Mit einer langen sattelstütze ist es auch problemlos möglich berge zu erklimmen da das sattelrohr durchgehend ist und man die stütze voll versenken kann im fall der fälle.

In der Luft liegt das bike sehr angenehm, da am hinterbau weniger gewicht ist wie beispielsweise an einer wildsau und somit der hinterbau nicht so schnell absackt. Der schwerpunkt liegt also recht mittig im bike. Das ist unter anderem wichtig für tricks wie nofoot, supermans oder 360 sowie flips, die damit logischer weise einfacher von statten gehen.

*Stabilität*
Dazu muss man warscheinlich nicht viel sagen, der hinterbau ist für einen eingelenker wirklich sehr steif und der hauptrahmen ist sowieso fast unzuerstörbar

*Prototyp - Serie*
In der serie wird warscheinlich das hauptfrästeil, die dämpferaufnahme am hinterbau, noch verändert um einen gewöhnlichen dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter im engen rahmendreick platz zu bieten.

der hinterbau wird zur besseren drehfreudigkeit wohl noch 20mm kürzer

Die Serienversion wird warscheinlich bis SOMMER erhältlich sein. Der Preis orientiert sich wohl ca. an dem normalen Wildsau Pudel.

Noch Fragen? Einfach reinschreiben

Grüße
TS


----------



## Split (18. Februar 2007)

geiler bericht,schöne bilder was will man mehr. aber ich bin ja schon "hundebesitzer".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (20. Februar 2007)

hätte noch nen nachtrag, zum preis.
es wurde noch nicht voll kalkuliert, aber so 120-150 euro mehr als normaler pudel, werden es werden.
da der aufwand für das boxdesign enorm ist ( das blech falt/schmiedeteile zwischen den schwingenhauptlagerfrästeteilen....) was man auf bild 2 gut sehen kann.

grüße
TS


----------



## bordo (18. März 2007)

super geiler rahmen der alutech da hat.. der wäre perfekt für mich....
sehr handlich und verspielt und doch kann man die drops nehmen...
wollte schon ein nomad kaufen... ich mache sehr viele barspine und will endlich mit einem fully ein tailwhip springen, naja mit ein em banshee scream
ist das ja fast unmöglich... wann kommt der denn raus???? muss unbedingt so ein rahmen haben, was ist mit dem pudel???


----------



## Split (18. März 2007)

@bordo, der rahmen kommt wie tingl tangl tom geschrieben hat vor dem sommer noch raus.
Oder du rufst oder schreibst Jürgen mal ne mail um noch mehr infos zu bekommen.  
http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/impressum.html

Aber ich denke mal das dir Tom auch  weiter helfen kann.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (19. März 2007)

hi bordo,

tja da haste dir genau den richtigen rahmen ausgesucht 
ist auch genau der einsatzzweck fÃ¼r den ich das teil hab.

es wurde das groÃe frÃ¤steil noch geÃ¤ndert vom hinterbau,paar kleinigkeiten und auf die fertigen muster wartet Ã©l cheffe im moment, soviel kann ich dir dazu bisher sagen.
wenn das neue frÃ¤steil nicht wÃ¤re, wÃ¼rde wohl kein swinger reinpassen, was aber sehr wichtig is wie ich finde

also zur â¬-bike sollte das teil zu haben sein(eigenprognose  )
grÃ¼Ãe
tom


----------



## Split (19. März 2007)

kommt der rahmen doch erst so spät. man dann hab ich ja was falsches geschrieben mit vor sommer, sry


----------



## bordo (19. März 2007)

der saumeister hat mir geschrieben das der slopepudel ende märz erhältlich ist... voll geil... werd mir einen holen, das ist klar... 24" oder 26"? 

ride on


----------



## TinglTanglTom (19. März 2007)

ende märz is doch super, da lag ich ja auch nochmal grotten falsch !!!

na dann viel spaß bei der bestellung


----------



## bordo (19. März 2007)

@tingl tangl tom was ist besser 24" oder 26" für den slopepudel...?


----------



## TinglTanglTom (20. März 2007)

naja das kommt auf dich an, ich bin halt nich der kleinste, wobei ich auch ne laufruhe haben will und bei treppen sind die 24"er auch eher unpraktisch.
deshalb fahr ich 26, wboei 24 bei mir noch nie zur debatte stand...
hab das schon damals , etwa 2003 als der 24"er trend kam, blöd gefunden und heute auch noch 

wobei ich wiederum einen kenne bei dem das das non plus ultra is. der is in etwa so groß wie Robby burdon(oder wie sich der schreibt) zw. 165 &170 und fährt an nem grossman frx freerider incl 888, 24"er. bei dem passt das halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-rider (19. April 2007)

wann gibts endlich definitve bilder vom slopepudel? prototyp reicht mir nicht, ich will tatsachen sehen. hab das komplette setup schon zusammen, warte nur noch bis ich bilder sehe, dann bestell ich den rahmen sofort.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (20. April 2007)

ein paar wochen wirst du dich wohl noch gedulden müssen.
das hilft alles nix


----------



## st-rider (20. April 2007)

jürgen meinte das es wohl mitte mai wird


----------



## st-rider (20. April 2007)

was machst du eigentlich bei alutech, herr tingltangl?


----------



## TinglTanglTom (21. April 2007)

na da war ich mit meiner aussage garnicht mal so falsch. hoffe mal es wird zum dirtmasters in winterberg soweit sein, dann bekomm ich auch mal wieder nen eigenen rahmen.

zu deiner frage:

ich bin die putze, ohne mich is da oben der reinste saustall 

ne, also bin seit 2002 teamfahrer, 2003-06 war ich im hauptteam und nu bin ich ins co-. eingetragen, da ich in letzter zeit nichtmehr so viel biken kann/konnte. 
im moment reite ich den slope pudel proto. zu, woraus dann der serienrahmen entstehen wird und ich leite seit der teamumstellung auch den forensupport.

also wenn was is, fragen...


----------



## st-rider (22. April 2007)

hoff im moment auch noch darauf, das ich nach winterberg schon den slopepudel mitnehemn kann. wenns hinhaut sehn wir uns ja bestimmt, würd mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (22. April 2007)

Was mich mal interessieren würde warum der Slope Pudel eine etwas andere Schwinge hat als der normale Pudel?
Ist mir gerade mal so auf der HP aufgefallen.


----------



## st-rider (22. April 2007)

andere schwinge? ich kenn keinen unterschied


----------



## Split (22. April 2007)

http://www.alutech-bikes.com/imagexl/frames/Pudel02.jpg normale Pudelschwinge
http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/news/spy.html auf dem zweiten Bild rechts Slope puelschwinge.


----------



## st-rider (23. April 2007)

ja, da is eine platte drin, aber die geo ändert sich doch nicht?


----------



## Split (23. April 2007)

Ne das meinte ich garnicht, mir ging es rein um das aussehen.


----------

